# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  ما صحة حديث: مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة، وفيه أنها: لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.

## حسين ابو عبد الله

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد:
عندي مروري على أحد المنتديات وجدت هذا الحديث
وراودني عليه شك فاردت أن أعرف مدى صحته 

روى الإمام أحمد وحسنه الألباني عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي الله عنه 
أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام فقال من معك يا جبرائيل 
قال هذا محمد فقال له إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام يا محمد مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة

فإن تربتها طيبة وأرضها واسعة . قال وما غراس الجنة قال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله








أما الحديث الثاني فهذا الذي أعرفه  

فقد روى الترمذي وقال حسن عن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال { قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسري بي فقال لي يامحمد أقرئ أمتك السلام ، وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة عذبة الماء ، وأنها قيعان ، وأن غراسها سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلاالله ، والله أكبر 
أي أن غراس الجنة هي سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

السلسلة الصحيحة
السلسلة الصحيحة
105 - " لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسري بي ، فقال : يا محمد أقرئ أمتك مني السلام و أخبرهم
أن الجنة طيبة التربة عذبة الماء و أنها قيعان ، غراسها سبحان الله و الحمد لله
و لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر " .

قال الألباني في "السلسلة الصحيحة" 1 / 165 :
أخرجه الترمذي ( 2 / 258 - بولاق ) عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن القاسم
ابن عبد الرحمن عن ابن مسعود مرفوعا ، و قال :
" هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه من حديث ابن مسعود " .
قلت : و عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق هذا ضعيف اتفاقا ، لكن يقويه أن له شاهدين من حديث
أبي أيوب الأنصاري ، و من حديث عبد الله بن عمر .
أما حديث أبي أيوب ، فهو من طريق عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر عن
سالم بن عبد الله : أخبرني أبو أيوب الأنصاري :
" أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم فقال : من معك
يا جبريل ؟ قال : هذا محمد ، فقال له إبراهيم : مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة
فإن تربتها طهور ، و أرضها واسعة قال : و ما غراس الجنة ؟ قال : لا حول و لا
قوة إلا بالله " .
أخرجه أحمد ( 5 / 418 ) و أبو بكر الشافعي في " الفوائد " ( 6 / 65 / 1 )
و الطبراني كما في " المجمع " ( 10 / 97 ) و قال : " و رجال أحمد رجال الصحيح
غير عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب و هو ثقة لم يتكلم
فيه أحد ، و وثقه ابن حبان " .
قلت : و بناء على توثيق ابن حبان إياه أخرج حديثه هذا في " صحيحه " كما في
" الترغيب " ( 2 / 265 ) و عزاه لابن أبي الدنيا أيضا مع أحمد و قال :
" إسناده حسن " .
قلت : و في ذلك نظر عندي لما قررناه مرارا أن توثيق ابن حبان فيه لين ، لكن
الحديث لا بأس به بما قبله .
و أما حديث ابن عمر ، فأخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في الذكر و الطبراني بلفظ :
" أكثروا من غراس الجنة ، فإنه عذب ماؤها طيب ترابها ، فأكثروا من غراسها ،
قالوا : يا رسول الله و ما غراسها ؟ قال ما شاء الله ، لا حول و لا قوة إلا
بالله " .
هكذا أورده في " الترغيب " و سكت عليه ، و أورده الهيثمي من رواية الطبراني
وحده دون قوله " ما شاء الله " و قال ( 10 / 98 ) :
" و فيه عقبة بن علي و هو ضعيف " .
( قيعان ) جمع " قاع " و هو المكان المستوي الواسع في وطأة من الأرض يعلوه ماء
السماء ، فيمسكه ، و يستوي نباته . نهاية .

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

تخريج الحديث الأول

_بغية الباحث_
(1052) حدثنا أبو عبد الرحمن المقرئ ثنا حيوة عن أبي صخر عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر عن أبي أيوب الانصاري رضي الله تعالى عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به مر به جبريل على إبراهيم خليل الله فقال إبراهيم لجبريل يا جبريل من هذا الذي معك قال جبريل هذا محمد فقال إبراهيم يا محمد مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة فان أرضها واسعة وتربتها طيبة فقال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لابراهيم وما غراس الجنة فقال إبراهيم لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
_مسند أحمد_
24268- حدثنا عبد الله حدثنى أبى حدثنا أبو عبد الرحمن حدثنا حيوة أخبرنى أبو صخر أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر أخبره عن سالم بن عبد الله أخبرنى أبو أيوب الأنصارى أن رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ليلة أسرى به مر على إبراهيم فقال من معك يا جبريل قال هذا محمد.
فقال له إبراهيم مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة فإن تربتها طيبة وأرضها واسعة. قال « وما غراس الجنة ». قال لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله. معتلى 7713 مجمع 10/97 





_المجالسة و جواهر العلم للدينورى_
36 - حدثنا محمد بن مسلمة الواسطي نا عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ نا حيوة نا أبو صخر عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أخبره عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال أخبرني أبو أيوب الأنصاري أن النبي {صلى الله عليه وسلم} ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم عليه السلام خليل الرحمن فقال إبراهيم يا جبريل من هذا الذي معك فقال جبريل عليه السلام هذا محمد {صلى الله عليه وسلم} فقال إبراهيم لمحمد {صلى الله عليه وسلم} مر أمتك فيلكثروا من غراس الجنة فإن تربتها طيبة وأرضها واسعة فقال النبي {صلى الله عليه وسلم} وما غراس الجنة فقال إبراهيم لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله إسناده ضعيف والحديث حسن بشواهده 
_تاريخ دمشق_
_المجلد 6 - صفحة_[ 1526 ] أخبرنا أبو القاسم المستملي أنا أحمد بن الحسين الحافظ أنا أبو الحسين بن بشران أنا إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار نا محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي داود نا المقرئ عبد الله بن يزيد نا أبو صخر المدني حميد بن زياد أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر أخبره أن سالم بن عبد الله أخبره أنا أبا أيوب أخبره أن رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم عليه السلام فقال إبراهيم لجبريل عليهما السلام من هذا قال هذا محمد فقال إبراهيم يا محمد مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة فإن تربتها طيبة وأرضها واسعة قال محمد لإبراهيم وما غراس الجنة قال لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله كذا قال
[ 1527 ] أخبرنا أبو محمد بن طاوس أنا عاصم بن الحسن أنا أبو عمر بن مهدي أنا الحسين بن إسماعيل المحاملي قراءة عليه نا أحمد بن منصور ويوسف بن موسى وإبراهيم بن هانئ وروح بن الفرج قالوا نا أبو عبد الرحمن المقرئ نا حيوة أخبرني أبو صخر أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب أخبره عن سالم بن عبد الله زاد عاصم بن عمر أخبرني أبو أيوب الأنصاري وأخبرتنا أم المجتبى فاطمة بنت ناصر قالت أنا إبراهيم بن منصور السلمي أنا أبو بكر بن المقرئ أنا أبو يعلى نا ابن عمير نا عبد الله يعني ابن يزيد نا حيوة بن شريح أخبرني أبو صخر أن عبد الله بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب أخبره عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر حدثني أبو أيوب صاحب رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) أن رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم خليل الله وقال عاصم خليل الرحمن فقال إبراهيم لجبريل عليهما السلام من معك يا جبريل قال جبريل هذا محمد ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) فقال زاد ابن طاوس عن عاصم له وقالا إبراهيم يا محمد مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة فإن تربتها طيبة وأرضها واسعة فقال رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) وقال ابن طاوس النبي ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) لإبراهيم عليه السلام وما غراس الجنة فقال لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله انتهى حديث فاطمة

[ 1528 ] وزاد ابن طاووس عن عاصم وقال يوسف إن عبد الرحمن بن عمر أخبره وقال أبو عبد الرحمن مرة أخرى عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ثم ذكر نحوه أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الكريم بن حمزة نا أبو بكر الخطيب إملاء نا أبو سهل محمود بن عمر العكبري نا أحمد بن عثمان بن يحيى الآدمي نا محمد بن مسلمة الواسطي نا عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ نا حيوة بن شريح عن أبي صخر أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أخبره عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب أخبرني أبو أيوب الأنصاري أن رسول الله ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم خليل الرحمن فقال إبراهيم يا جبريل من هذا معك قال جبريل هذا محمد قال إبراهيم لمحمد مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة فإن تربتها طيبة وأرضها واسعة فقال النبي ( صلى الله عليه و سلم ) وما غراس الجنة قال إبراهيم لا حول ولا قوة إلا الله

حلية الأولياء _(2/197)_

حدثنا أبو بكر بن خلاد قال ثنا الحارث بن أبي أسامة قال ثنا أبو عبدالرحمن المقري قال ثنا حيوة عن أبي صخر عن عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن عن سالم بن عبدالله بن عمر عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال ليلة أسري به مر بي جبريل على إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام فقال ابراهيم يا جبريل من معك قال جبريل هذا محمد قال ابراهيم يا محمد مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة فإن أرضها واسعة وترابها طيب قال محمد لإبراهيم عليهما السلام وما غراس الجنة قال ابراهيم لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله هذا حديث غريب من حديث سالم ومن حديث عبدالله بن عبدالرحمن وهو أبو طوالة الأنصاري مدني يجمع حديثه لم نكتبه إلا من حديث حيوة عن أبي صخر حدث به الأئمة عن أبي عبدالرحمن المقرىء والله أعلم

_أمالى المحاملى_
257 - حدثنا الحسين ثنا روح بن القاسم ، ثنا أبو عبد الرحمن ، ثنا حيوة ، أخبرني أبو صخر ، أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر أخبرني ، عن سالم بن عبد الله ، عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم خليل الله عز وجل ، فقال إبراهيم لجبريل عليهما السلام : من معك يا جبريل ؟ قال : هذا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إبراهيم عليه السلام : مر أمتك ، فليكثروا من غراس (1) الجنة ؛ فإن تربتها طيبة ، وأرضها واسعة ، فقال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لإبراهيم عليه السلام : « وما غراس الجنة ؟ » قال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله «

مسند الشاشى
1036 - حدثنا عباس الدوري ، نا عبد الله بن يزيد ، نا حيوة ، قال : حدثني أبو صخر ، أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب ، أخبره ، عن سالم بن عبد الله ، قال : أخبرني أبو أيوب ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم ، ليلة أسرى به مر على إبراهيم خليل الرحمن ، فقال إبراهيم : من معك يا جبريل ؟ قال جبريل : هذا محمد ، فقال إبراهيم للنبي صلوات الله عليهما : مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس (1) الجنة ، فإن ثمرتها طيبة وأرضها واسعة ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم : « وما غراس الجنة ؟ » قال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله





الغيلانيات لابى بكر الشافعى
591 - حدثنا محمد بن مسلمة ، ثنا عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ ، أنبأ حيوة بن شريح ، عن أبي صخر ، أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن أخبره ، عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب قال : أخبرني أبو أيوب الأنصاري ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم خليل الرحمن ، فقال إبراهيم : « يا جبريل من هذا الذي معك ؟ » ، فقال جبريل : « هذا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم » . فقال إبراهيم لمحمد : « مر أمتك فلتكثر من غراس الجنة فإن تربتها طيبة وأرضها واسعة » . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما غراس (1) الجنة ؟ ، فقال إبراهيم : « لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله »

_معرفة الصحابة لابى نعيم_ 
2194 - حدثنا أبو بكر بن خلاد ، ثنا الحارث بن أبي أسامة ، ثنا أبو عبد الرحمن المقرئ ، ثنا حيوة ، عن أبي صخر ، عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ، عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر ، عن أبي أيوب الأنصاري ، « أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به مر به جبريل على إبراهيم خليل الرحمن عليهم السلام ، فقال إبراهيم لجبريل : » من هذا الذي معك ؟ « فقال جبريل : هذا محمد ، فقال إبراهيم : » يا محمد مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس (1) الجنة ، فإن أرضها واسعة وتربتها طيبة « ، فقال محمد لإبراهيم عليهما السلام : » وما غراس الجنة ؟ « قال إبراهيم : » لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله « 
_الترغيب لابن شاهين_ 
346 - حدثنا الحسين بن القاسم ، ثنا علي بن حرب ، ثنا عبد الله بن يزيد ، ثنا حيوة ، حدثني أبو صخر ، أن عبد الله بن عمر ، أخبره عن سالم بن عبد الله ، أخبرني أبو أيوب الأنصاري ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري (1) به مر على إبراهيم خليل الرحمن ، فقال : من معك يا جبريل ؟ فقال : هذا محمد . فقال إبراهيم : يا محمد ، مر أمتك يكثروا من غراس الجنة ، فإن تربتها طيبة ، وأرضها واسعة . قال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم : وما غراس الجنة ؟ قال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله 
صحيح ابن حبان

822 - أخبرنا أبو يعلى ، قال : حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير ، قال : حدثنا المقرئ ، قال : حدثنا حيوة بن شريح ، قال : أخبرني أبو صخر ، أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب أخبره ، عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر ، قال : حدثني أبو أيوب صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم خليل الرحمن ، فقال إبراهيم لجبريل : من معك يا جبريل ؟ ، قال جبريل : هذا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال إبراهيم : يا محمد مر أمتك أن يكثروا غراس الجنة ، فإن تربتها طيبة ، وأرضها واسعة ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لإبراهيم : « وما غراس الجنة ؟ » ، قال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


شعب الايمان للبيهقى

677 - أخبرنا أبو الحسين بن بشران ، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ، حدثنا محمد بن عبيد الله أبي داود ، حدثنا المقرئ عبد الله بن يزيد ، حدثنا أبو صخر المدني حميد بن زياد أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر ، أخبره أن سالم بن عبد الله ، أخبره أن أبا أيوب أخبره أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به مر على إبراهيم عليه السلام فقال إبراهيم لجبريل عليه السلام : من هذا ؟ قال : هذا محمد فقال إبراهيم عليه السلام : يا محمد مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس (1) الجنة فإن تربتها طيبة ، وأرضها واسعة قال محمد لإبراهيم « وما غراس الجنة » ؟ قال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله . « كذا قال


678 - أخبرنا أبو الحسين بن بشران ، أخبرنا أبو عمرو عثمان بن أحمد بن السماك ، حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي سعيد ، حدثنا خالد بن خداش ، حدثنا عبد الله بن وهب ، عن أبي صخر ، أن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ، مولى سالم حدثه قال : أرسلني سالم إلى محمد بن كعب القرظي أحب أن تلقاني عند زاوية القبر فالتقيا فقال له سالم الباقيات الصالحات فقال له محمد بن كعب سبحان الله والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فقال له سالم : متى زدت فيها لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله فقال : مازلت أقولها فراجعه مرتين ، أو ثلاثا كل ذلك يقول : ما زلت أقولها قال : فاثبت فإن أبا أيوب الأنصاري حدثني قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : « لما أسري بي مررت بإبراهيم عليه السلام فقال لجبريل عليه السلام : من هذا ؟ قال : محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فرحب بي وسلم علي وقال : مر أمتك يكثروا من غراس (1) الجنة فإن تربتها طيبة ، وأرضها واسعة قال : قلت : وما غراس الجنة قال : لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله » أخبرنا علي بن أحمد بن عبدان ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبيد الصفار ، حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي الدنيا ، حدثنا خالد بن خداش فذكره بإسناده نحوه وقد ذكر البخاري في التاريخ اختلافهما في ذلك



موضح أوهام الجمع و التفريق للخطيب البغدادى
ج: 1 ص: 430
أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن رزق أخبرنا أبو سهل أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن زياد القطان حدثنا إسماعيل بن إسحاق القاضي حدثنا سليمان بن حرب بإسناده مثله سواء إلا أنه لم يقل إلا من عذر وهو ابو إسحاق الأزدي الذي روى عنه ابن أبي الدنيا أخبرنا علي بن محمد بن عبد الله المعدل أخبرنا الحسين بن صفوان البرذعي حدثنا عبد الله ابن محمد بن أبي الدنيا حدثنا أبو إسحاق الأزدي حدثنا عتيق بن يعقوب حدثني عقبة بن علي عن عبد الله بن عمر بن حفص عن نافع عن ابن عمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال أكثروا من غراس الجنة قالوا يا رسول الله وما غراسها قال لا إله إلا الله ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

الحديث الثانى


العلل لابن أبى حاتم


2005- وسألت أبي وأبا زرعة عن حديث رواه سيار بن حاتم ، عن عبد الرحمن بن زياد ، عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق ، عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، عن عبد الله بن مسعود ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أنه قال لقيت إبراهيم عليه السلام ، ليلة أسري بي ، فقال لي أقرئ أمتك مني السلام وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة عذبة الماء ، وأنها قيعان ، وأن غراسها سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
فقال أبي هكذا رواه سيار ، وغيره يقول عن القاسم ، عن أبيه ، هذا الصحيح مرسل
قلت لهما الوهم ممن ترياه
قال أبي من سيار
وقال أبو زرعة لا أدري إما من سيار ، وإما من عبد الواحد ، رواه جماعة عن عبد الواحد فلم يقولوا عن أبيه






المعجم الكبير للطبرانى

10212 - حدثنا علي بن الحسن بن المثنى الجهني التستري، حدثنا محمد بن الحارث الخزار، حدثنا سيار بن حاتم، حدثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد، عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق، عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن، عن أبيه، عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:رأيت إبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري بي، فقال: يا محمد، أقرأ أمتك مني السلام، وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة، عذبة الماء، وأنها قيعان، وغراسها: سبحان الله، والحمد لله، ولا إله إلا الله، والله أكبر، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.





المعجم الأوسط للطبرانى

4321 - حدثنا علي بن الحسن بن المثنى الجهني التستري قال : نا محمد بن الحارث الخزاز قال : نا سيار بن حاتم قال : نا عبد الواحد بن زياد ، عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق ، عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، عن عبد الله بن مسعود قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : « رأيت إبراهيم ليلة أسري بي ، فقال : يا محمد أقرئ أمتك السلام ، وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة ، عذبة الماء ، وإنها قيعان (1) ، وغراسها قول : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله » « لا يروى هذا الحديث عن ابن مسعود إلا من حديث عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن القاسم »




المعجم الصغير للطبرانى

540 - حدثنا علي بن الحسين بن المثنى الجهني التستري ، حدثنا محمد بن الحارث الخزاز البغدادي ، حدثنا سيار بن حاتم ، حدثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد ، عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق ، عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود ، عن أبيه ، عن جده عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم : « رأيت إبراهيم الخليل صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ليلة أسري بي ، فقال : يا محمد أقرئ أمتك مني السلام ، وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة عذبة الماء ، وأنها قيعان (1) ، وغراسها قول سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله » لم يروه عن القاسم إلا عبد الرحمن ، ولا عنه إلا عبد الواحد ، ولم يروه عن عبد الواحد مرفوعا إلا سيار بن حاتم


مسند البزار
1992ـ وحدثناه محمد بن الحارث بن إسماعيل الخزاز ، قال : حدثنا سيار بن حاتم ، قال : حدثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد ، قال : حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق ، عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن ، عن أبيه ، عن عبد الله بن مسعود ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : لما كان ليلة أسري بي لقيت إبراهيم صلى الله عليه وسلم في السماء السابعة ، فقال : يا محمد ، اقرأ على أمتك السلام ، وأخبرهم أن الجنة عذب ماؤها ، طيب شرابها ، وأن فيها قيعان ، وأن غرس شجرها سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر.


جامع الترمذى
3798 - حدثنا عبد الله بن أبى زياد حدثنا سيار حدثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن ابن مسعود قال قال رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- « لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسرى بى فقال يا محمد أقرئ أمتك منى السلام وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة عذبة الماء وأنها قيعان وأن غراسها سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ». قال وفى الباب عن أبى أيوب. قال هذا حديث حسن غريب من هذا الوجه من حديث ابن مسعود.













تاريخ بغداد

من اسمه محمد واسم أبيه الحارث 
776 - محمد بن الحارث بن إسماعيل الخزاز حدث عن سيار بن حاتم العنزي وعبد الله بن داود التمار محمد بن يلقب حمدون روى عنه أبو بكر بن أبى الدنيا وغيره أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن شهريار الأصبهاني قال أنبأنا سليمان بن احمد الطبراني قال نبأنا على بن الحسن بن المثنى الجهني التستري قال نبأنا محمد بن الحارث الخزاز البغدادي قال نبأنا سيار بن حاتم قال نبأنا عبد الواحد بن زياد عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود عن أبيه عن جده قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم رأيت إبراهيم عليه السلام ليلة أسرى بي فقال يا محمد اقرئ أمتك منى السلام وأخبرهم ان الجنة طيبة التربة عذبة الماء وانها قيعان وغراسها قول سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله الا الله والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله قال سليمان لم يروه عن القاسم الا عبد الرحمن ولا عنه الا عبد الوا حد ولم يروه عن عبد الواحد مرفوعا الا سيار قال الشيخ أبو بكر وقد روى أبو بكر بن خزيمة النيسابوري عن محمد بن جعفر بن الحارث الخزاز عن خالد بن عمرو الأموي ولا احسب شيخ بن خزيمة الا هذا فالله اعلم




جامع الأحاديث

8018 - إن فى الجنة قيعانا فأكثروا غراسها قالوا يا رسول الله وما غراسها قال سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر (الطبرانى عن سلمان)
أخرجه الطبرانى (6/240 ، رقم 6105) . قال الهيثمى (10/90) : فيه الحسين بن علوان وهو ضعيف .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

أحسنت أخي أحمد السكندري وبارك الله فيك .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## احمد ابو انس

الكلام على حديث ( يا محمد أقرئ أمتك مني ال...


الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه*

أما بعد :

قال الترمذي في جامعه [ 3462 ] حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي زياد حدثنا سيار حدثنا عبد الواحد بن زياد عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن بن مسعود قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسري بي فقال يا محمد أقرئ أمتك مني السلام وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة عذبة الماء وأنها قيعان وأن غراسها سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

أقول : عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق ضعيف ، بل الأظهر أنه ضعيفٌ جداً*

فقد قال فيه أحمد :" ليس بشيءٍ ، منكر الحديث " وهذا جرحٌ شديد*

وقال ابن معين :" ضعيف ، ليس بشيءٍ " وهذا أيضاً جرحٌ شديد*

وقال البخاري :" فيه نظر " وهذا جرح شديد*

وبقية الأئمة على تضعيفه ، وبعضهم جوز الاعتبار بخبره كالعجلي*

وفي الباب عن أبي أيوب*

وقال أحمد في مسنده 23598 - ثنا أبو عبد الرحمن ثنا حيوة أخبرني أبو صخر ان عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر أخبره عن سالم بن عبد الله أخبرني أبو أيوب الأنصاري :" أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ليلة أسرى به مر على إبراهيم فقال من معك يا جبريل قال هذا محمد فقال له إبراهيم مر أمتك فليكثروا من غراس الجنة فان تربتها طيبة وأرضها واسعة قال وما غراس الجنة قال لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله"*

أقول : وقد ضعف محققوا المسند سند هذا الحديث ، من أجل عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن عمر ، وهو يختلف عن حديث ابن مسعود فإن في حديث ابن مسعود أن غراس الجنة (سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر ) وفي حديث أبي أيوب أنها ( لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله )*

ثم إن في حديث ابن مسعود زيادة (يا محمد أقرئ أمتك مني السلام ) ولا شاهد لها في حديث أبي أيوب ولا حديث ابن عمر الآتي*

وفي الباب عن ابن عمر*

قال الطبراني في الدعاء ص499 العباس بن الفضل الأسفاطي ثنا عتيق بن يعقوب الزبيري ثنا عقبة بن علي مولى آل الزبير عن عبد الله بن عمر عن نافع عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أكثروا من غرس الجنة فإنه عذب ماؤها طيب ترابها فأكثروا من غراسها لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

أقول : عقبة بن علي قال الذهبي في الميزان :" عقبة بن على . عن هشام بن عروة. قال العقيلى : لا يتابع على حديثه ، وربما حدث بالمنكر عن الثقات"

وعبد الله بن عمر العمري ضعيف ، وليس في هذا الخبر ذكر نبي الله إبراهيم أصلاً ، وهو يخالف حديث ابن مسعود في ذكر غراس الجنة

والخلاصة أن الخبر باللفظ الطويل الذي عند الترمذي من حديث ابن مسعود ضعيف لا يشك في ضعفه*

هذا وصل اللهم على محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه

قاله عبدالله الخليفي

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*نص الفتوى:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.. عن عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : (( لقيت إبراهيم ليلة أسري بي فقال يا محمد أقرأ أمتك مني السلام وأخبرهم أن الجنة طيبة التربة عذبة الماء وأنها قيعان غراسها سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله إلا الله والله أكبر )) رواه الترمذي وحسنه الألباني.. ما صحة هذا الحديث؟*


الجواب: وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
فهذا الحديث حسنه الترمذي وكذا حسنه الألباني بشواهده حيث قال في السلسلة الصحيحة ويقويه أن له شاهدين من حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري ومن حديث عبد الله بن عمر.*
والله أعلم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.*

الشيخ عبدالله الطيار.

----------


## حسام نور

*لله ما اخذ وله ما أعطى وكل شيء عنده بأجل مسمى لا نقول الا ما يرضي الله إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*2880 - " من قال : سبحان الله و الحمد لله و لا إله إلا الله و الله أكبر غرس الله بكل*
*واحدة منهن شجرة في الجنة " .*
*
*
*قال الألباني في " السلسلة الصحيحة " 6 / 890 :*
*
*
*أخرجه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 2 / 235 / 1 / 8640 ) و في " الدعاء " ( 3 /*
*1558 / 1676 ) من طريق علي بن عثمان اللاحقي قال : حدثنا عمران بن عبيد الله*
*مولى عبيد الصيد قال : سمعت الحكم بن أبان يحدث عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس قال :*
*قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فذكره . و قال : " تفرد به علي بن عثمان "*
*. قلت : و هو ثقة كما في " اللسان " ، و العلة من شيخه عمران ، ضعفه ابن معين و*
*البخاري كما يأتي ، و وثقه ابن حبان ( 8 / 497 ) و لذا قال الهيثمي ( 10 / 91 )*
*: " رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ، و رجاله وثقوا " . يشير بقوله : " وثقوا "*
*إلى ضعف توثيق أحد رجاله ، و هو عمران هذا ، و كذلك فعل المنذري ، فإنه قال في*
*" الترغيب " ( 2 / 245 ) : " رواه الطبراني ، و إسناده حسن لا بأس به في*
*المتابعات " . و هو كما قال أو أعلى ، فإن له شواهد حسن أحدها المنذري ، و صححه*
*الحاكم ، و وافقه الذهبي ، كما في تعليقي على " الترغيب " ( 2 / 244 ) و هو عن*
*أبي هريرة و الحديث رواه إسحاق بن أبي إسرائيل أيضا عن عمران ، علقه البخاري في*
*" التاريخ " ( 3 / 2 / 427 ) في ترجمة عمران بن عبيد الله هذا ، و قال : " فيه*
*نظر " . ثم إن للحديث شاهدا آخر من حديث جابر مختصرا ، و قد سبق تخريجه برقم (*
*64 ) . و لحديث أبي هريرة طريق آخر ، رواه البزار ( 3078 - كشف الأستار ) من*
*طريق حميد مولى علقمة : حدثنا عطاء بن أبي رباح عن أبي هريرة مثله . و قال : "*
*لا نعلمه يروى عن أبي هريرة إلا بهذا الإسناد ، و حميد لا نعلم روى عنه إلا زيد*
*بن الحباب " ! قلت : و لذلك قال الحافظ فيه : " مجهول " . قلت : و مع ذلك فقد*
*حسن له الترمذي حديث : " إذا مررتم برياض الجنة فارتعوا .. " . و قد مضى تخريجه*
*( 2562 ) . ( تنبيه ) : وقع في " دعاء الطبراني " : ( عمران بن عبيد مولى عبيد*
*الصيد ) فلم يعرفه المعلق عليه ، فقال : " لم أقف على ترجمته ، و بقية رجاله*
*حسن " !*

----------

